# New scarf pattern and a laugh....



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I was searching for new scarf patterns that I would like to try and came across this one. It is supposed to be a loose knitted scarf because of certain stitches. 
http://www.trellisandthyme.com/soda-fountain-scarf/

In the first paragraph after pictures, this just struck me funny. I can so see me doing this! haha



> If you knit loosely, the scarf will be brilliantly fun and fast, and you&#8217;ll want to knit like ten of them. If you knit with tension, you will break your needles, curse and storm.


For some reason......the "break your needles, curse and storm" made me giggle.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

sounds like when I was learning to knit socks with dpn's...... wooden , which DID break !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yep. I snapped a size 2 bamboo needle when i first started knitting.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, that is too funny!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I snapped a rosewood size 1.5 needle on my first KAL with you guys. I don't get rosewood needles anymore.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Oh my, you guys! Now I don't feel quite so bad that my size 0 dpns and my size 1 dpns are bent and warped. I thought it was just me that did horrible things to lovely wooden needles. (So far, knock on wood, I haven't snapped any).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One of my friends learned to knit when she was nine. She held the yarn and needles so tight that the pink yarn turned white.

I don&#8217;t knit tight enough to break needles, but I do sit on them. Same result.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I've decided I'm going to take up knitting this year. I'm glad to see the instructions come with realistic expectations.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

" Realistic Expectations" !:hysterical::hysterical:
Now that's funny!
When I was first learning to knit on tooth picks, as our beloved FR calls them, I snapped several. I was around 7 or 8 at the time. So my Granny made me use metal needles. You know you are a tight knitter when you BEND metal needles! LOL!!
Needless to say, we worked on that for a bit, and knock on wood, I haven't broken a needle in 30 years, lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Many broken and bend needles over the years. Most from me, some from dogs or cats. It happens, call it one of the known down sides. I just make sure I have multiple sets of different sizes. Some projects have needles from different sets, metle, wood, bamboo, or plastic all on one project.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The first step for me when using my steel DPN toothpicks (sizes 0 - 000) for socks is to straighten them.

"Break your needles, curse and storm"

LOL


----------

